# new Cyclocross bike



## canoas (20 Sep 2009)

I'm after a nice cyclocross bike, have a good amount to spend upto £2,000!! Any recommendations.

I've been looking at the 2010 Ridley X-Fire, Milani Crenna 54, Colnago World Cup....


----------



## Dave5N (22 Sep 2009)

Ridley Crosswind.

I do happen to know of a good secondhand one that's just become available.


----------



## jpembroke (22 Sep 2009)

Ridley's are rather nice. And they have the added bonus of being belgian, which means that you'll probably win most races you enter.


----------

